# MSC ferry rowing boats.



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

Obviously the ditch, when it was built, cut a lot of roads in two and in many places ferries were provided for people to get from one side to the other. What are people's memories of these ferries? Were any of them capable of carrying cars? And, more importantly, how many still operate? Lots are still marked on maps, but most no longer seem to exist. I know some do though because I have seen them, but can't remember where.

Brian.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

With apologies, Brian, this sounds like a call for Stanley Holloway and Tuppence per Person per Trip!

Good luck in you research. I look forward reading same (as Holloway might have recited!).

Google reminds me that credit for the epic verse (The Widnes/Runcorn Ferry) must be given to Marriott Edgar (1933).


----------



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

Barrie Youde said:


> With apologies, Brian, this sounds like a call for Stanley Holloway and Tuppence per Person per Trip!
> 
> Good luck in you research. I look forward reading same (as Holloway might have recited!).
> 
> Google reminds me that credit for the epic verse (The Widnes/Runcorn Ferry) must be given to Marriott Edgar (1933).


Or if you pass over Warburton high level bridge it's Twelve pence per car per trip ;-)


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

Did not one of these small ferries explode when a passenger lit his cigarette and ignited the pollution laden surface of the canal (1950's or 1960's) in the "Where there's muck, there's money era"
Ian


----------



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

Supergoods said:


> Did not one of these small ferries explode when a passenger lit his cigarette and ignited the pollution laden surface of the canal (1950's or 1960's) in the "Where there's muck, there's money era"
> Ian


It was a leak from something upsteam. It has been mentioned recently on here.

Brian

PS If anyone knows the exact date that this incident happened, I would like to look up the news reports of the day and post them on here.


----------



## Flixtonian (Aug 20, 2008)

Brian, here's an account of the event. I remember it happening, as I was at a primary school in Flixton, a mile or so upstream at the time.

http://www.francisfrith.com/irlam/memories/bobs-ferry-disaster-at-irlam_110751/

Steve F.


----------



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Wow!*



Flixtonian said:


> Brian, here's an account of the event. I remember it happening, as I was at a primary school in Flixton, a mile or so upstream at the time.
> 
> http://www.francisfrith.com/irlam/memories/bobs-ferry-disaster-at-irlam_110751/
> 
> Steve F.


14,000 gallons of petrol!!! Wow. I nearly beat that once in Urmston station though.

I was a drivers assistant on the railways just after a train had blown up in Summit tunnel between Lancashire and Yorkshire. It was basically a thousand tons of 4* petrol. Not long after I was working the same service. It ran from Haverton Hill (Somewhere on the east coast) to Glazebrook, next to the MSC. We were stopped in Urmston station where the porter came out to tell us that the train was on fire. The guard and I went to the back of the train with a couple of hand held fire extinguishers. Quite funny looking back.

Brian.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

This is a photo I took during a tourist trip on the canal in 2006.
Unfortunately I can't remember where it was but the commentary on board the "Snowdrop" said that it was still in service.


----------



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

John Briggs said:


> This is a photo I took during a tourist trip on the canal in 2006.
> Unfortunately I can't remember where it was but the commentary on board the "Snowdrop" said that it was still in service.


John, it turns out that I could answer my own question. The information is in the ferry tour guide book. The last remaining ferry it at Thelwall and, when my guide was printed, cost 17p!

On a similar note, I was reading about the Warburton high level toll bridge, and discovered that there is no such thing. The toll (12p at the moment) is collected on behalf of the executers of the de Trafford estate and is for crossing a small bridge over the Mersey near the high level bridge. The fact that the river no longer passes under the bridge is apparently irrelevant lol I must have a closer look next time I cycle over it. Bikes, incidentally, escape the de Trafford toll and pass for free


----------



## andy990 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Brian. The ferry at Thelwall is still in operation. Info and history on it is here:
http://allthingswarrington.net/Places/Places/thelwallpennyferry.html


----------

